# IUI Girls Part 151



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home ladies


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Hello, welcome and good luck to Mathilda and Tcardy

Lu, hope everything works out ok for you tomoro    Sending you huge hugs honey

Deb, glad to hear the basting went well...did you go a bit emoticon crazy yesterday lol

Kitty, sorry sweetie HAPPY (belated) BIRTHDAY, it was my anniversary yesterday too  

Mouse heres a little dance for you..I like dancing hehe         

more later

J x


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Just a quick welcome to Tcardy  

Hope everyone else is good - leoarna you did make me laugh with your ticker and photo!!!  Not that I've tried to do a ticker looks too damn technical to me  

Love to all

jan xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

thanks chickadee your made to feel so welcome on ff, hope to get to know everyone and how all treatment is going  

love and lots of  

Tracey
xxxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

thanks also to Jan


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Lu - how are you doing lots of hugs winging their way to you xxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

And I still don't think I've got my ticker working, as I can't see it my end, can any of you.

Just abit daft, me....


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Lucy, hope everything is ok for tomorrow, my thoughts are with you honey, sending you lots of sticky vibes and   

Jan hope 2ww isnt too bad.

Kitty sorry to have missed your birthday  , hope you enjoyed your day.

Big hello to Tcardy and Mathilda.

Hello to everyone else, there is so many of us just now, I am trying to keep up will need to have a pad and pen ready to take down everything that it happening.

Had my first jab today and the nurse mucked it up and spilled all of the solution, hospital wont be happy  , so then I done it myself, needle was ok but the stuff going in was sore.

Love Katrina


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Congratulations and Stay Put Vibes                                                                                                                  
      
                      
2006 Sucess 
    

Sandi BFP FEB
Charliezoom IUI BFP FEB
Vicks IUI BFP FEB
Sweetcheeks IUI BFP FEB
Lucy IUI BFP March
Liz IUI BFP March

2ww Baby Makers 
                                             


Lou
Jaynemay
Roayll
Leonara
Carrie
Jan T
Mathida
Debs
Chickadee
Jules77

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go                       
          

Katrina
Britta
Misty
Dillydolly



Our turn next - The Baster Addicts!                    
                  

Corinna
VB
NatalieB
Minow
Molly                                
Catspjs                                                                    
Perky Pinky - break until March
Jilly natural cycles till march
Millers
Kizzymouse
Kely42
Kitty H
Rebecca
Coral
Mands
Mouse14
Claire
Anita
Sam
Pri
Hopefull4712
Helen
Froglet
Clarebabes
Sair 

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments 
              

Lilly2K3 - IVF
Jodsterrun - IVF 
PetalB - IVF
Aliso - IVF
Jess S  - IVF/ICSI
Jo Jed - IVF
********** IVF
Catwoman - IVF
Creaky - IVF
Holly C - IVF/ICSI
Erica - IVF
SarahJJ - IVF
Shazia - IVF
Moomin - IVF
Jo9 - Going to IVF
Kelly Dallard - Going to IVF
Nikki - DE IVF Spain
Tessa - IVF

BunBun - looking into adoption
KeemJay - looking into adoption
Cindy - looking into adoption


Ladies if there are any changes to be made then let me know and I'll change or add stuff to the list


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

I just wanted to say a wee   to everyone... I'm new!!!

My DH and I have our 1st appointment to start IUI on Tues 28th.  I think this is just to discuss what lies ahead, get a scan, check weight etc etc, and I assume to get us ready for the rollercoaster ride we are about to embark on! 

You all will probably be hearing a lot from me (us!) over the next wee while but just to start I would like to send EVERYONE   and   and hope everyones dreams become a reality!

Luv Sweet Pea xxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome sweet pea good luck for your appointment.  I see you are from Scotland there is a few us from Scotland where are you from?


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanx Katrinar  

We are from Lanarkshire.  We are so glad we found this site because we haven't told our families (apart from DH's brother and wife) or friends about us TTC, for a number of reasons.  So its great to have everyone on this forum to talk to and to have people who have experienced similar things and know what its really like.  I think its  fantastic that sooo many people are so positive and understanding to others who are going through the pain despite them going through the same pain too!

Sweet Pea xxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Sweet pea you have came to the right place, people who havent been through this dont understand, I have been on here since August and everyone is so supportive of each other.  I am from Erskine.

Love Katrina


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Sweetpea

i am also new this thread and wanted to wish you all the best for your appointment ont he 28th 

 

Tracey


----------



## Amee (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Sweat Pea and welcome to ff 
Im in the same boat as you at the mo, as we have our first private consultation on 30 March...so good luck with yours, and maybe we may end up IUIing in April for the first time together!  

A


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Katrina honey, glad you got on ok...nurses eh?! lol

Hiya sweetpea, welcome to the madness that is IUI girls... 

J x


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Evening everyone, just thought I'd say "HI" 
Hi to sweetpee, good luck with your appointment chick, I'm hoping to start IUI end of March beginning of April, looks like there's a few of us round that time so we may all be on our 2ww together which would be nice!! 
Love and Luck Britta xxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Wow so many new people on here I've no chance of catching up!!

Just wanted to wish Lu loads of luck for tomorrow.  I'm thinking of you chick and sending you loads of           .  Take care of yourself... stay strong..

Welcome to all the newbies... you have found the most amazing place for support!

Take care all and loads of luck for wherever you are in tx at the mo...          

Much love
Sarah xxx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hiya all

Welcome SweetPea - there are alot of scottish girlies on this thread - have any of you had snow today, it was forcast??

Sair - how did the inspection go  And hows the 2ww going?? 

Leoarna - where's the ticker  

Katrina - good luck with the rest of your jabbing, I find that too - the needle is fine but the stuff going in ouch!!

Lu - thinking of you today x

 to everyone on this lovely thread - hope you are all ok

Love jan xxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Wow there are so many new people!   and welcome to you all!

I have pages and pages to catch up on, so I'll have to sit here with a cuppa and catch up later on.

Sending lots of   to Lu & willing all to be well at your scan today. x 

Hello to everybody else

Liz
x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Lu - Just to let you know Im thinking of you...hope all went well  

Britta - I will hopefully be joining you too...


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Lucy

Any news?  Hope everything went OK

Thinking of you both

Claire


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Well girls its finally happening this month...I get basted on Fri!  Had 2 follies, 19 & 17, thanks for any dances hehe

Lu, whats happening with you hun? Hope you are ok  

Yep Jan we have snow..its not that heavy tho 

Catch up with you all later as I've gotta go do hcg jag

J x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Chickadee -   for Friday


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks hun  

J x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Well done Chickadee!!!
 Good luck for Basting honey  

I am worried about Lucy, hope she's ok, let us know Lucy!!!     

Hi to all other lovely iui girlies!!!

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks Kizzy 

I know what you mean about Lu, I'm worried too... but hey maybe no news is good news   

J x


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Awe thanks everyone...I had a wee tear in my eye reading all those welcome and good luck wishes they really mean a lot.  THE VERY BEST OF LUCK to all of you guys too   

Yay I've got new friends who know what we are going through 

 to all

Sweet Pea xxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

good luck for the basting sweet pea, hope all goes really well for you.

lucy, hope every thing went well wish you all the best, we are all think of you     

hope all of you are doing well im in limbo land at the mo. although we have 1 try of IUI left we are looking into alternatives. i dont know whether to stick with IUI or try IVF. ive been looking at the **** guide and there are so few clinics close to me, not ideal as i do not drive.

take care all
corrina


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi all. 
Internet has not been playing ball for a couple of days so I'm not going to attempt to catch up with you all.
A huge hello to the newbies. I don't know, the things that happen when your back's turned.

My news - AF finally arrived so start Clomid tomorrow, scan next Friday, basting poss beginning of the following week. To be honest I'm scared stiff that this might actually work at some point.

Sam xx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


katrina - how did the injection go today?

chickadee - best of luck for friday   

jan - how are you feeling?

leoarna - how are you feeling?

sweetpea - hello and welcome, best of luck with tx, im from glasgow.

lu - hope the scan went well today.

sair - how are you honey?

goingitalone - i know exactly how you feel, i felt like that before my 1st DIUI, it wasnt just the proscpect of becoming pregnant but also the fact that my d.h would have no biological links to any child we would be blessed to have, i made him read all of the mens stuff on the DCN site, it put my mind at rest to know that he wanted it as much as me cos he would never talk about it, but now i know that its becuase he felt that it had taken over our lives.

britta - hope you can start soon.

pri - hope you can start soon and you'll be joining britta on the 2ww.


ive been a bit bored today, i went over to my MIL's to see my neices cos she was watching them for a couple of hours, d.h got me the davinci code so im gonna start reading it tomorrow, i think i'll be glad to get back to work on monday.


hope you all are well, big   to everyone.


xxdeborahxx


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Feeling anxious about what happened with Lucy's scan. Hope it all went ok for you today, please let us all know!


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Mouse, I agree I am worried about Lucy, I'm sure she wouldve been on here if everything was okay   

Lucy sending you a HUG, hope you are okay luv XXX   

Well I think my cycle is back to normal this month, I had lots and lots of CM last night, the kind when you ovulate (yuk tmi sorry!!)

So awaiting the ovary pains now!! I usually ov day 14 so thats tomorrow.

Just glad its back to normal even tho it doesnt make a difference!!  

Hope all you lovely iui ladies are well
Hi to Debs, Mouse, Jan, Chickadee, Misky ( ivf girl hows it going?), Leoarna, Clare, Claire, Corrina, Sam, Pri, Hopeful, Kitty, Katrina, SweetPea, Magpie, Sair, Amee, Tcardy...wow there's loads of us!!!! Sorry if I missed anyone XXXX


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

just thought i would pop on and say a quick good morning   in work early reading all the posts feel it helps, there is lots of support on here which is great  .

Feeling a bit anxious as back to hospital tomorrow hoping that i have had follicles grown (24 injections later  ) just dont want to abandon after such a long time   

anyway enough about me i hope everyone is ok, cant name everyone get just getting to know you all

sending lots of   and   

Tracey

xxxx


----------



## Clarebabes (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Lucy, hope everything's fine for you.  Thinking of you and so is everyone else.  

Well, I am due on today.  Nothing happened yet, but I am feeling the symptoms of the witch.  Boobs are incredibly tender and have been for a week now.  I haven't got severe PMT though, so maybe these are good signs I don't know.

Did a test at 4 o'clock this morning and it was a   So we'll see if   turns up today or tomorrow.  Due to test on Sunday if not, so will be taking a pregnancy test to Euro Disney.  Hopefully I'll need it.

Hope everyone is OK and welcome to the newbies.  I was in your position not too long ago!  Positive vibes everyone      

Lots of love
Clare
xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi clarebabes

just wanted to wish you   for testing on sunday, you may have tested a bit early and may all your dreams come true in euro disney  

sending you   

Tracey 
xxxx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Morning all

Another cold but beautiful morning down here!!

Clarebabes - hope you tested to early, you never know!!   toyou though.

Hi Kizzy hope its all going ok hun

deb you are lucky being able to relax, don't work too hard when you go back to work.....how's the 2ww??

Sam - glad af started - go for it now girl - good luck

Chickadee thats great news - good luck for tomorrow x

Pri, claire, tracey, mouse, corrina, magpie, sweet pea and everyone  

I'm still having a fairly chilled 2ww, had stabbing pain in abdomen last night (?)

love jan xxx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Lu - really hoping that you are ok hun, we are here for you if you need us.  We are all worried.

lots of love 

Jan xxxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Good Morning all

Lu - hope everything is ok.. please let us know - we are all worried about u !!     

Clarebabes - I hope you get a better result on Sunday - it is a little early  

Sam - Glad af's arrived - all the best hun..  Are you having the IUI just with clomid  - taking it days 2-7 ?
That's what I did with my first one...

Jan - Hope the 2ww isn't too bad, sorry to hear about the pains... When will you be testing      

Tracy -   for tomorrow - 24 injections ?    Wow - hope it all works out hun  

Kizzy - hope ur ok.. glad its all back to normal..   

Hi Deb - hope you're ok.. Started on your book yet ?  Let me know what it's like once you get into it, Ive been meaning to read it for a while  

Corrina - Fingers crossed this IUI will work hun...         

 to Sarah, Chickadee, Mouse, Leorna, Claire, Hopeful, Kitty, Katrina, Magpie, Sweetpea, Amee, Britta
(Sorry if I missed anyone out)..

(Me bit)  -  Im getting fed up waiting for AF now - seems to be dragging even though Ive been so busy..
Seem to be having problems communicating with DH at the moment - just feel that he doesn't fully understand what I am going through and why I'm always feeling so anxious...He can't really talk to me 
about how he feels either...(Unfortunately he bought a pub and restaurant in Oct which he is really stressed about and I feel that his pub is a priority and not me)... Sorry for the moan.. 



Pri..xx


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow, this is turning into a very busy thread.  I seem to miss a day or two and then have loads of reading.

Lu - We are all thinking of you and I'm sending you   . I'm sure everything will be ok.

SweetPea - we also have an appointment next Tues 28th.  I think ours is the initial stages having blood tests, ect.  But I'm hoping our treatment will start soon.  

Chickadee - I hope is all goes well for tomorrow and look here's hoping for  

Everyone else, well there's so many that I think we are all struggling to keep up so here's my  

Chat again soon
Cathy


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Hello everyone,  just wanted to drop a line! Hope everyone is well, coping on their 2ww etc...
Wish i could get personal and name everyone but there just seems to be so many people to get to know!!
Feeling really anxious today, have a scan 2Moro to see how things are going, hope everything looks well, really want to do the IUI this month, I've tried my hardest to think positive and do everything right but I'm worried that the follies aren't gunna grow again! They probably wont be able to tell me too much 2Moro anyways as I'll only be on cycle day 7? 
Anyway, Like i said before, hope you are all well 
Speak to you later
Britta xxx 
Thanks for all the welcomes xxx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Britta

Is that a bulldog, we have one (as you can see from the photo), and she is my baby, she's just as hard work (only joking).

Good luck hun, keep positive

Claire


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Britta  

like you i too have a scan tomorrow but have been injecting for 24 days now (but still no follicles   )

So did you have to abandon last month? thats what i am hoping wont happen, how long did you inject for? 

Try and keep your chin up hun   (i know its hard  )

sending lots of     


Tracey


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Britta - Here's a little follie dance for you


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Britta - best of luck tomorrow. your fur baby is such a doll. i adore bulldogs but im not allowed one. i have a cavalier king charles who lives in a little world of his own, and 5 puss cats. (and an ape if you count DH!! although built more like string bean!) 

Pri, hope DH sorts himself out. mine tends to stick his head in cars for hours on end if hes in "one of those moods!"

take care y'all
Corrina xx


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

[color=purple]Hi ladies, Thanx for the replies 
Claire:The picture of the puppy is my brothers dog, he is a bulldog, only 17 weeks, little fatty, I'm totally in love with him, i've got a little staffi but could not upload her picture, love em both! Yours looks beautiful, I'd love one but my dp says they are too much money!! my brothers cost more than my cycle of IUI so... i know what he means (tight ass!)
Tracey: Yeah my last cycle did get abandoned, not injecting this month doing a natural cycle, apparently the drugs didn't do anything for me. Good luck at your scan chick x
Thanx Corrina and Pri for your luck and follie dance, 
All the best to everyone else
Love and Luck, Britta xxx [/color]


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


jan - im fine, had some creamy cm and some very stretchy cm too and some faint tummy pains(sorry TMI) hope the pains are a good sign.

lu - hope you are ok 

clare - im sorry    

pri - yes i have, read about the 1st 70 pages today and its very good, ive just finished another one about the crusades and the holy grail, that one was really good once i got into it.

tracey - best of luck for the scan.   

britta - best of luck for the scan tomorrow.  



big   to everyone


xxdeborahxx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi all

Deb - thanks a lot for the support. Hope your signs are good ones. When's your test day?

Clare -  Here's hoping that you've tested early and the   will become a  . Enjoy Euro Disney. It'll be lovely this time of year.

Pri - I'm only taking clomid on days 2-5, I have a scan booked for next Friday to see how it's going.

Britta and Tracey - Best of luck for your scans tomorrow.        to you both.

Britta looks like we're on a similar cycle. I'm only on day 2 though so you're a few days ahead of me.

Chickadee - Best of luck for the basting tomorrow. Thinking of you hun.

Lu - How are you? We're all worried. Hope it's nothing but good news.

A big hi to everyone else, I only had a little bit of paper to make my notes on!! Yes, I am that anal!

Love to you all

Sam xx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


sam - its the 5th of april, only 13 more days to go.  if you ever want to talk about anything you know you can pm me, i had thought about using DS for a while but for purely selfish reasons (we'd already had 2 ISCI BFN's and i thought that it might give us the best option of becoming pregnant) before bringing it up with my d/h but after his sperm tests showed that he wasnt prodcing any it was our only option.  have you been over to the 'anyone else using donor sperm' thread yet, there are quite a lot of us on there, and we are nice (i promise) with the exception of a couple of girls who are waiting to start, i think most of us have been though exactly what you are going through now, pop over any time and introduce yourself.


xxdeborahxx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hello Kittens, hope everyone is OK.

Tracey – hope everything goes OK tomorrow -      follie dance for you

Clare – fingers crossed it changes to a BFP for you  

Pri – hope AF comes soon. Sorry to hear things are a bit stressful with / for your DH

Jan – hope you’re still maintaining your relaxed state of mind on your 2WW – don’t even think about the stabbing pain (if you can)  

Britta – good luck for tomorrow  

Chickadee – good luck for basting tomorrow  

Lu – you’re in all our thoughts, ducky  

Hi to Kizzy, Katrina, Claire, Pri, Corrina, Deb, Misky, SweetPea, Amee, Leoarna (what fun you had with your ticker!), Liz et al

Well, AF came today so in on Monday for day 5 scan. Sam are we cycling together then? (I’ve also been making notes on ridiculously small post-it note…)

Much love and  
Kitty x


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hmmm, still no reply from Lu. This is very unusual, as she is always writing on here. Starting to worry.
LUCY!!! ARE YOU OUT THERE? Please tell us your ok. We are all here for you if you need to talk. But, you know what they say girlies, no news is good news........... i hope!  

Now for me.... Been having a lot of cm, so the old bag is on her way. It feels like i've wet myself. Hey ho!

  to everyone on here and a special welcome to the newbies. Good luck with all your treatments!

Mouse x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

kittyh

thanks for the follie dance      i hope it brings me luck, feeling a bit anxious, not sure why just having one of those days    

take care 

   

Tracey


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Morning girls

Gosh, first on this am, where are you lot??

Firstly, did any one watch 'The family man' 9pm on bbc1 last night think it was called that.  It was good but abit scary.

Britta - good luck for today    (ps that dog is gorgeous!!)

Tracey - good luck for today  

Chickadee - Finally - Basting day!!!! GOOD LUCK, GOOD LUCK, GOOD LUCK   , take it easy hun x

Kitty - cheer up chuck - hopefully mondays scan will be fine

Deb - thanks for putting my mind at rest, you seem to feel the same as me - hopefully thats good??

Lu - are you ok

Hi to pri, mouse, clare, sam, corrina, cathy and everyone else (I know I've missed loads).

I have a hacking cough and am getting abit paranoid that nothing could possible stick down there with me coughing like this.  Ok maybe I am beginning to obssess a little.

Love to all

Jan xxxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Jan

thought i would let you know how i got on, not good     still no follicles and blood levels have gone down so we have had to abandon, i am gutted and feel down like everything is against me    have got to wait now until 05th april to see cons.

how are you apart from your cough? when are you due to test    hope the 2ww isnt going too bad for you


sending lots of       



Tracey
xxxxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Tracy

Im really sorry to hear about the lack of follies     
I know it must be really hard and so annoying...but April 5th is not that far away and hopefully you will be moving forward again...        
Wishing u all the best for the appointment hun... and once again really sorry


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Tracey thats bad news, how frustrating.  I'm really sorry, sweetie.  As Pri says 5th April is just round the corner - hang on in there hun!    I've blown you some bubbles  

I've made a pact with leoarna that we won't test till 31st march - so thats my test date  

love Jan xxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Jan and Leorna

Here' sending you lots and lots of     

 to both of you for 31st March - 1 week today !!!  Yipee !
Hope it doesnt drag for both of you...

(Leorna - did you ever sort out your ticker -  )

Pri...xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey Girls

thanks for all your support it really helps   hope your all ok?

Chickadee let us know how the basting went  

Love Tracey 


xxxxxx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hello folks,
Just a quickie.

Tracey - I'm so sorry my follie dance was unsuccessful. You must feel gutted. I hope your cons can suggest something positive.

Jan - sorry to hear you've got a rotten cough. Hope it lets up soon.

I just want to pass on a quick message from Lu. I PMd her as we've all been so worried. It's certainly not all over but she has to go for a scan next Wednesday and will let us know how she gets on after that. She sends her love to everyone and says she's thinking of us all and is keeping everything crossed for good news. 
So let's send her a big hug  

Kittyx


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi ladies - been back at work and feet not touched - thougth I'd catch up - OMG!!  I've just spent last 20 mins reading all posts i've missed!

Hi to all newbies!!   

Lucy - I hope you are OK - thinking of you we are here if you need us!

Jan - hope 2ww  is not getting too much!! hang in there

Clarebabes - sorry about BFN - try and pamper yourselves this weekend - it might be tested too early?

Misly - is it you with that fancy sunset?? - Very nice!!

Oh and I know that its been a while since this was being mentioned, but watched ER last night and had to say - DR KOVAC anyone..?

THANK CRUNCHIE ITS FRIDAY!!   

XX


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi all

important things first - Dr Kovac - any time, any place, any how!!!!

Deb - thanks for the donor thread, will pop over soon. There's a single women thread over there which again is great because we're going through similar things but we're all having different kinds of treatment, DIVF, egg share, known donors and medicated and natural DIUI. All the different threads have different angles so it's great to have them. Best of luck for the 5th April. Hopefully I'll be one the 2ww by then. Not sure what my cycle will be like as it's not regular, especially during times of stress, and don't know what the clomid will do to me.

Tracey - Sorry to hear about your abandoned cycle.    I know I'm only repeated what Pri and others have said but 5th April is not too far away. But I can understand your frustration.

Kitty - looks like we will be cycling together. I'm on day 3 today.

Britta -  How did the scan go?

Chickadee - How did the basting go? Take it easy hun and let us know the details when you're up to it.

Jan and Leonora - good idea about the pact over test day - will be thinking of you both. It's my scan day so here's hoping it's good news for us all.    

Hi to Jan, Lu, Pri, mouse, Corrina, Claire, Clare, Cathy and anyone else I've missed out.

Sam x


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi ladies. I watched that drama programme last night called The Family Man. Missed the first 20 mins due to DH watching the football. Neway, thought it was good. I don't think generally that cons are that friendly to their patients. Thought that was a bit odd. Fairly good detail concerning the ivf treatments and the different scenarios. It was good to see a bit about egg share, as we are considering it, if our next treatment doesn't work.

Hope everyone is ok. Sending babydust to you all.  

Hope everything goes ok with your scan next week Lu. Good luck!

Ooops, burning my dinner, gotta go.

Talk later,

Mouse x


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Hiya,

Jan hope your cough is a bit better. 

Dr Kovac - YES PLEASE!  

The family man - watched it, liked it, will watch again...

Tracey, sorry you had to abandon hun, I know how frustrating that is. You'll get there tho..LOTS OF LUCK FOR NEXT TIME  

Lu...take it easy sweetie. We are all sending you love, hugs and loads of luck 

Well the basting was ok, bit painful, but not as bad as I'd thought it might be   All over pretty quick too so can't complain really lol. I am now officially on the 2ww!!! Just in from work (but only a couple of hours on reception), so gonna relax and watch a dvd or something.

J x


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

hi all

I also watched the Family Man - but it did annoy me when that woman was having her egg collection and chatting and smiling away to hubby - that can't be right surely. I was in ****ing agony!
xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning hopeful  

thanks for the post feeling a bit better this morning but still frustrated   

i too watched the family man didnt think it was bad, when is it on next do you know?  

Chickadee - glad the basting went well, all you have to do now is rest and take it eay    

Jan - hope your cough is better  

sorry i cant send personals to everyone, just getting to know you all, so i hope everyone is well

sending you all 

     


Tracey


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all, 

Definitely can't keep up with everyone who's here at the mo' so a BIG HELLO to everyone, and hope that wherever you are this weekend, it's not as wet and windy as it is here today. 

A few quickies,

Tracey - very sorry to hear about you situation, we will all be counting the days til 05/04 with you. 

Chickadee - glad basting went well, take it easy, and here's hoping we both have BFPs to celebrate soon!

Pri - thanks for the babydust; am saving up every precious scrap of that stuff at the moment.

Me stuff - going OK, glad to have got this far without it going belly up, trying to enjoy the not knowing or at least not stress too much about what happens after Friday if its a BFN.

Most importantly, ticker sorted - in fact, now gone a bit ticker mad!!!!!
xx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

hope you all are having a great weekend.  I went awol there for a couple of days, been busy.

Deborah, leoarna, Jan and everyone else on the 2ww hope yous are not going too  .

Deborah I was at Frankensteins in Glasgow last night have you been, food is great and if you like deserts try the apple blossom it is sooo yummy.

Lucy sending you my love sweetie, hope everything goes ok and make sure you are taking it easy, I am sure you are.

Chickadee glad basting went well honey fingers crossed for you.

Tracey sorry this cycle was abandoned, as the girls said 5th April will be here before you know it, just enjoy yourself in the meantime.

Clarebabes hope you tested too soon, and you get a BFP.

The injections are going well, doing them myself at home now, got the hospital on Monday to see how I am responding.

Big hello to everyone I have missed.

Have a nice weekend, it is really nice here today, not as cold.

Love Katrina


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


katrinar - hope you are well,  best of luck for tomorrow.  i have been to frankensteins a few times but have only been at night when frankenstein appears, think i will drag my d/h in for something to eat cos he's never been.

lucy - hope you are well 

chickadee - glad basting went well, when do you test?

jan - how are you?  any more pains or anything else, i havent really had anything else, just some sore 
(.)(.)s and nipples sorry tmi.

leoarna - how are you?

tracey - im really sorry you had to abandon.

sam - glad to see you over on the other thread.



big   to everyone.


hope you all are well

xxdeborahxx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Deb I have to test on 9th April if the old witch doesn't appear first. Hope you are ok?

Katrina lots of luck for tomoro   Dunno exactly what apple blossom is, but it sounds delish!

Leoarna you little ticker lady lol sending you some more 

wishing all of you a good Sunday...more later

J x


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks all for the BABYDUST!

Feeling very fed up with the DH who is being somewhat insular and neglectful, just posted thread in the relationships, sex and bms area. 

Clare, Jan, Deb and my other fellow 2ww-ers, hope you're doing OK, and apart from the DH, I am holding up OK.....

I'm off to hurumph my way around the house a bit more; sure I will eventually grow up a bit and just calmly confront him. 

Not quite enough energy for a review of the last few days right now; Hope you're all surviving!!!!

xxxxx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi all

Well, feeling much better, I have felt really bad last couple of days but sem to be over the worst, coughing a little less, thankfully!!  Thanks for all your nice wishes    Just taken my Archie out with my friends Bernese mountain dog (he's huge) - they had great fun but Archie now looks more like a black lab than a yellow one - and my house ..................A PIGSTY!!!!!

Bear with me as I'm playing catch up...........

Firstly Tessa - YES, YES, YES to DR Kovac - been a big fan for a while - you sooooo would!!!

Leoarna - hanging on in there Not long till friday - chin up chuck and enjoy your hurumphing, hope it has the desired effect  

chickadee - glad basting went well, are you taking it easy??  Good luck hun x

Deb - TMI coming up so beware!!!  I've still got sore (.)(.) but have had incredibly itchy nipples - really sorry girls that is tmi!!  I've probably got some yukky lurgy - nothing to do with TTC!!!  Thought you would like to know though, its a new one on me!

Katrina - hope you have a good time out and hope injections are doing the trick.

Tracey - The family man is on thurs BBC1 9pm - hope your ok chuck

Hopeful - my friend also said egg collection was really painful - and she was really sick and bad afterwards!!  However it was worth it she got a BFP!!!


Kitty - was relieved to hear news on Lu, thanks.  Lets all keep our fingers crossed for her x

Hi to mouse, sam, pri and evryone else - got to go and write diary (kinda wish I hadn't started it)

Love and   to all

Jan xxx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi all
Jan - my diary is starting to take over! I only meant it to be a short thing as a momento in the event of good news. I might have to start a fresh one just for me!

Chickadee - glad to hear the basting went well. best of luck on the  

Katrina - galsd to hear the injections are going well. Best of luck for tomorrow at the hospital.

Leonora - hope your erfforts had the desired effect on your DH. Why grow up - being an adult is boring!

Big hello as well to Deb, Tracey, Hopeful, mouse and all the others.

Here's hoping that we'll all be well on the way to receiving pressies and cards this time next year. 

Sam xx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Absolutely - Mothers Day is  a bit of a kick in the guts isn't it!

Me green eyed monster - never !!!! 

Jan x


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi all - just a quickie to say glad so many of us are of the same mind re a certain ER doctor - I didn't mind carter but he just upped and left!! 

Hope things are OK for the 2WWaiters   

Chin up girls, mother's day is nearly over!! 

xx

P.S. has anyone heard from Lu?


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Luka Kovac! Luka Kovac! What a man! Did you all hear the bit this week where Abby and Luka were in the baby store and he said he didn't know why the woman in the pharmacy would know who he was as he didn't know who she was and Abby said 'oh please! Every woman in the hospital knows who you are!' Is there anyone who doesn't like the lovely Goran? BTW is anyone else a David Tennant fan?

I didn't watch The Family Man but I did read the review of it in the G2 bit of The Guardian on Friday by Rupert Smith and was so incensed I am thinking about writing a letter. Did anyone else read it? 

Anyway, no personals today girls except, Tessa, yes I've heard from Lu, put it on an earlier post. We will hopefully hear from her on Wednesday. 
And Katrina good luck for tomrrow. 
Oh and HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Charlie!  

 to all of you,

Kitty x


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Girls,

A big HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Charlie - I hope it is lovely day for you!  

A belated welcome to Mathilda, Helen, Sweetpea, Tracey and Britta. I hope that your dreams come true very soon and that you are celebrating this time next year!

Katrina - all the very best for your appointment tomorrow. I hope it goes well!

Cathy - Good to see you back, I hope the appointment goes well on Tuesday

Sweetpea - Also hope your appointment is a goodie and that you can get on with things. 

Hopeful - I had to convert to IVF due to overstimulation. I hope that whatever happens it is the right thing for you and you get a BFP very soon. As for E/C, I was completely out of it, but was very sore for several days after - hate to think how much it would have hurt if I had not been in my own wee world. 

Jan - Day 10, hope that you are staying strong and really pleased to hear that the coughing has stopped. Don't test, don't test!

Deborah - Hope that you have enjoyed your time off, relaxed, watched tellie etc etc. Da Vinci Code is a good story, there is book worm thread on the hobbies page as well with some other good ideas. Hope you enjoyed it, think it was lovely of your DH to think of giving you some thing that requires enforced relaxation at this time!

Corrina - How you going chick? I completely understand what you mean about a young girl 'falling' preg. I took a child to A+E the other day to see another young person that I have worked with. She was proudly showing us her 5 month stomach. Only thing is I know the c**p that she does to her body - really by rights at this point she should not be able to fall preg!! Grrr. I guess she will have her cross to bear as well. Anyway - take care of you and believe it will happen. 

Kitty - How are you? What are we going to do now the games are over? It sounds like you are back on the rollercoaster now that AF has arrived. All the very best!

Leoarna - I am glad it is not just me that could not figure out the ticker factory. And now it seems I don't need it. Hope you are staying strong - stay positive and all the best for the 31st! Don't test before!!!!

Tracey - I am so sorry to hear that you had to abandon your cycle after being so committed to all those injections. All the very best in your visit to the consultant. Ask him/her loads of questions and I hope that you find the answers you need to get the result you want! 

Mouse - It sounds like your cycle is back on track. All the very best for this time round and really hoping you don't need that plan B!

Magpie - Hope you had a lovely day for your anniversary yesterday. Have you made any plans about starting again (sorry, personal questions!)? 

Chickadee - Welcome to the 2WW. Yippee, you made it. So pleased for you! I hope that you can remain as calm and relaxed as possible. Take very good care of you! 

Kizzy - Sounds like you are back into your cycle as well. Hope that you are able to get back into the tx soon (or even better, that you won't need it!)

ClareBabes - Hope that your pregnancy test is needed and that it comes back BFP! Have fun in Euro Disney and I hope it is not too cold. 

Pri - I am sorry about what is happening with your DH. I hope that it is just one of those cave man things and he comes round to being able to work things through with you soon. Here's hoping your AF comes soon. I think that wait is almost more agonising than the 2WW. 

Me - Well, I stayed away for a while to focus and stay positive and try and preserve as much down time as possible. I managed to stay positive all the way through despite bleeding for three days between days 8 and 10. Testing day tomorrow - but I think it is all over for us this time round, I have started to bleed again! 

Hi also to our lost girls - Rebecca, Amanda, Sarah, Dillydolly, Tessa, Clare1, Kelly, Coral and Royall. Hope things are going well for you.    

Well Girls, enjoy your sunday afternoons, all the very best for those testing, waiting or going for appointments in the next week

Take care
M x


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Misky - fingers crossed that you pull one out of the hat. Must be tough for you, hun.  
Kitty x


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi misky
All the best for test day     
keeping everything crossed for you.
take care all,
corrina xxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi Misky,

Sending you lots of     and hoping that you get a BFP tomorrow. Thinking of you,

Liz
x

P.s. Hi to everybody else.


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Dearest Kitty, Corrina and Liz

Thank you so much for your good wishes! 

I am signing off now, aiming for a good nights sleep. Did any one else wake with hot sweats (sorry - tmi!) during the night on their 2WW? I am ususally a cold fish as well!

Have a lovely evening and take care girls!

M x


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

hope its a  Misky

J x


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

I've got everything crossed for you Misky.....


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Misky good luck    

Hi everyone 

love jan xxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hiya girls,

An OMG message coming up.

I have just found out that I'm pregnant. I have been crap over the last 10 days, I have drunk far too much red wine, have lifted very heavy things, have been crap at taking my vits, and not been eating as healthily and have been in very stressful situations. Also I have bled, a lot, and still am, so I'm not getting my hopes up yet. But I am encouraged by the fact that this is the first time I have been pg in 7 years.

I am just about to call the clinic, I'll keep you posted.

Liz
x


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

OMG Liz thats fab news - look after yourself girl and don't worry about everything you have done - look at all these other people who don't know they are pg and carry on doing all those things!!

Hope it all works out - I'm so pleased for you

Love jan xxx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Just thought I'd pop back and say hi to everyone else - won't start on the personals as the kids are due back from music any moment and I'm on my own today - acting teacher (not a grand as it sounds)!!  Wish I got paid like a supply teacher would, but we get naff all!!  Anyway enough moaning..............

Day 10 of 2ww - i feel fine, no different, slight AF symptoms but I'm not going to worry about that just yet!!  No testing till friday - if I get that far     it is tempting tho!! 

Hope you are all good - the jabbers, basters, 2wwers, inbetweeners.

Wishing all our dreams come true, we deserve a lucky break!!!!

       

Love 'n' hugs
jan xxxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

huge congrats liz on the BFP. you must be over the moon. this seems to occur alot just lately (BFPs a few weeks after 2ww).
take it easy, lots of pamering. hope all is well
all the best   
Corrina


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Liz - I am so happy for you - Congratulations!    Tell us more, how did you find out?

I hope you have a blissful 9 months.



Cathy


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hiya all again,

I had no idea i was pg, but last night I woke up having had a vivid dream about a positive hpt. I've been feeling a bit rough for a few days, but there has been lots going on here, lots of stress between DH and mum, so I thought it was stress, too much wine (!!) and maybe coming down with something. I have been complaining for days that the heating has gone mad, cos I'm so hot all the time, and I have felt dizzy too.

Then this morning I felt so sick, and I thought it was prob cos of the horrible smell in the kitchen, but DH and Mum couldn't smell it. All in all I just wasn't feeling right, as I said this to myself I remembered Sallywags (another fertility friend on this site) saying exactly the same when she found that she was pg two weeks after 2ww. So I came online and read through her post again, and I thought 'ditto' to all of it, i.e. she had been bleeding after AF, and as we both know now it wasn't an AF at all. So I thought, just to check I'd do a hpt, and it came up as   straightaway, as did the second one.

I'm still bleeding a bit, and trying not to be too 'happy' about it yet. I have left a message for the clinic, so I'm hoping they will call back asap. 

DH is in shock....

I hope your all ok. I'm a bit crap at the personals at the mo, I'm just in a daze. I just want to say happy belated birthday charlie and I hope your ok Misky & fingers crossed for a BFP.

Liz
x


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Huge congrats Magpie-         - Did you test after your 2ww or just presume that you were not pregnant at the time? Perhaps it was just living normally that gave you the BFP....  

Misky- Hi! Thanks for the welcome. I really hope that you get your BFP too... fingers crossed.  

Hello to everyone else too whatever stage you are at...      
    



xxx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Congratulations Liz

All the best, will add you to the hall of fame

Take care
Claire


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Liz / Magpie - that's FANTASTIC news! So pleased for you, hun, and after all that stress - that's amazing!   

Kitty x


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Liz that is fab news, you now need to destress yourself and let DH and mum to it and look after you now.

Misky hope you are ok hope its a BFP for you too hun.

I was at hospital today and had 1 very large follie abit disapointed, they gave me more gonal-f and that I would need to do it for another couple of days, then the nurse spoke to the Cons and he said I have to be basted on Wednesday she is just of the phone to tell me, they never gave me the HCG jag so I have to go to hospital at 9.45pm this evening and have it, I am so excited now just getting this far as its been 7 months since 1st cycle was abandoned,   anyone else being basted this week?

Sorry me post

Katrina


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey girls

  liz hope you have a great 9 months 

jan T - not long to go now  , try not to be tempted to test too early, keep in touch , hope your day at school today was a good one

Misky -    good luck xxx

Mathilda - hope your ok and had a good day 

spreading all you lovely ladies   


Love

Tracey


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi Ladies, 
*CONGRATULATIONS* Magpie, WOW!! I'm so pleased for you, its fantastic news!! 
      

Hope everyone else is well and all you 2ww are holding out!

I have had a scan today and as yet don't have any follies, i just don't think follicles like my belly! Feeling OK, as its only day 10 i am not getting too worried. Got to admit though its a little frustrating not to have anything worthy to cling on to hope for! Never Mind!!
Like i said earlier, hope everyone is well and good luck at whatever stage you are at, 
Lots of love and luck to all,
Britta xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


liz - omg omg, huge congratulations sweetie              

katrina - best of luck for wednesday   


misky - hope everything went well today and you have yourself a BFP


hope you all are well

just a quickie justnow


xxdeborahxx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Liz thats great news *CONGRATULATIONS*. Just sent you a reply on your other thread and then came on here to find out you'd got your BFP. So pleased for you  

Katrina thats brilliant - well done you...lots of luck for Wednesday 

Misky how are you hun? Did you test?

Britta hope the follies sort themselves out...heres a wee follie dance for you      

Jan BE STRONG!!!  Fridays not that far away.. 

Hope everyone else is good

J x


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi girlies

Liz - fantastic news... so pleased for you...    

Misky - any news?  Really hoping you've had a BFP    

Katrina - Wishing you loads of luck for basting on Weds..      

Deb - Hi hope you are doing ok hun.

Jan - I've got everything crossed for you for Friday and remember...    are on the look-out..no early testing!!!

 to everyone else... sorry I've not had time to catch up with everyone's news.

Well, AF arrived yesterday...what a fab Mother's Day present.. bit of a cruel joke really...

I think that's it for me on the IUI front now... I've got an appointment with my consultant on 21st April to discuss next steps.  I will keep popping on here to check how you're all doing and to wish you loads of luck for your BFPs.

Take care all, loads of love and luck...

Sarah xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Sarah

hope your appointment goes well on the 21st April i have mine of the 5th to see whats next, keep in touch with whats happening your end, 

Katrinar - hope the jab goes well tonight and good luck for basting on wednesday   keep in touch


britta - when do you go back to hospital? hopefully you will have a nice big follie waiting for you 
 


loadsa love 

    


Tracey


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi Tracey!

Thanks hun, wishing you loads of luck for the 5th.  Will you be moving onto IVF or will you have more IUIs first?

Take care

Sarah xxx


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

HURRAY FOR MAGPIE!!!      Wishing you all the best for a fab pg  

Jan/misky - nearly there - don't test too early or its    for you girlies!

   to all 
x


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Jillypops, thank you my lovelly, I have missed you, I see you have lots of plans ahead, been meaning to post on the friends, I wish you luck on your journey, what are you going to be doing after you leave the pub?

5th April will be here soon sweetie.

Thank you all for your support, had my pregnyl injection, its a wee bit sorer than the other injections, think cause its straight from the fridge.

Love Katrina


----------



## froglet (Nov 11, 2004)

Well a   for me today  

No sign of AF yet and I want her to hurry up now.... then I can start all over again  

Can I open the biscuit tin again now Tessa?

   to anyone else about to test.


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Just a quickie to say CONGRATS to Liz, wow what a rollercoaster you've been on luv, hope all goes well XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning Sarah

not sure what is next for me   as i havent even had one iui yet because it was abandoned as i had no follies, so will have to wait and see what cons say  

keep in touch

have a good day

loads love   

Tracey


----------



## Clarebabes (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi everyone,

AF arrived for me on Saturday while at Euro Disney, so onto the next cycle for me.

I have flu at the moment, so no personals except to say that Sarah your inbox is full so I can't reply to you. 

Take care all
Clare
xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hugs to froglet, good luck for next time, I know how you feel


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hugs to Clare too


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

ahh clare so sorry   arrived in euro disney, apart from that did you have a good time

Froglet - sending you lots of    and heres hoping af turns up soon so you can start this journey again  

Jan and Misky - hope your both holding up ok, not long now xxx

Tracey


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Clare trust AF to arrive at the most unfortunate place and time, hope you feel better soon sending you lots of    for next cycle.

Froglet sorry it was a BFN this time honey hope AF shows up soon.

Deborah hows the 2ww honey, hope you are ok.

Lucy still thinking of you honey, hope you are ok     .

Where is everybody, I am off today as I am on strike, work for the local government, and I am all lonely. 

Katrina


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Katrina - Im here, just trying to catch up on the last two days - Its been busy on here !
How are you doing ?  Do you work for the council ?  I was supposed to have a meeting with Bexley Council today with the licensing dept for our pub..But no luck as they are also on strike - Good for you though, from what I hear you need to make your stand


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.



katrina - im here, its d/h's birthday today and we are having a small party for him, although its really for my 4yr old neices, its at my mil's thank goodness, they really mess your house up.  my mums on strike today as well, she works in a care home for the mentally disabled (dont know if this is the correct term) but she totally loves her job, shes a care worker.

im half way through my 2ww now, was going to test next tuesday but am now waiting til i go to the clinic next wednesday.

is dr haxton doing your iui?


xxdeborahxx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

How annoying, lost my post!!

Sair - Sorry it wasn't better news from you - hopefully your next step will lead to your well deserved BFP! 

Clare and Froglet   to you too, so sorry girls.

Katrina - I'm about too!!  I only had 1 big follie - its enough!!  Good luck for wednesday x

Hi Pri  

Deb, misky hows it going??  Have you tested yet misky??

Chickadee - hows the 2ww??

Britta - keep up that follie dancing!!  Good luck!

Hi tracey, kizzy and everyone else

Love jan xx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi ya, Deb I work for Inverclyde Council, there is a rally on in Glasgow today, but I am not going just want to chill for IUI tomorrow, 10 years all in I have working for the council's and I have never striked before.  Hope you have a good party tonight, did you get DH a good pressie.  Dont know who is doing my IUI and if DH is allowed in but I will ask I want him to be involved as much as possible.

I am abit bored now dont know what to do with myself, might go to Ikea and get some smelly candles etc.

Sair sorry to hear your news, good luck with your next journey and you get a BFP.  

Jan when do you test?

Katrina


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Now for the rest of my post - thought I would send that first to let Katrina know she was not alone - but then she disappeared and left me    Anyway Katrina   for basting tomorrow

First of all a very BIG CONGRATULATIONS to Magpie and Liz on your           
So happy for you both, take it easy now and look after yourself   

Secondly really sorry to hear about Clare and Froglet and Sarah (not a nice day to show   ) - Be strong and hope its a better result next time (I know its easier said than done at this stage but we are all with you)

Misky - Any news yet ?            

Jan - hope you're doing ok and   for Friday - hope its a   for you...

Also     to Leorna, Deb and Chickadee on your     

Britta - Here's a little follie dance for you hun        

A very big   to tracey, Kizzymouse, Jillypops, Tessa, Mathilda, Kitty, Cathy, Lu (hope you're ok hun), Corrina, Sweetpea, Hopeful, Mouse, Sam and anyone else I might have forgotten (Sorry)

Me - Well not much really, still waiting for AF - supposed to be here today, but typical really..At least the hospital have agreed that they will let me do the first injection at home if Day 3 falls at the weekend.
Now I just have to pray that if I get through to basting it wont fall around the 4 days of Easter as no-one will be at the clinic     Come on  
On the positive side my parents will be back from therir long holiay on Thursday   so at least I will have my mum with me this time - They've been away 6 months and it was awful having my first IUI without her  

Pri...xx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Pri hope AF turns up soon, I hate waiting on it you get so frustrated turns up when you dont want her to and late when you need her to.  Are you NHS?

Katrina


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Katrina - No Im going private, NHS was around 2 years wait


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hopefully your IUI doesnt fall at Easter what a nightmare that would be I think we need a AF dance    (just made that one up)  

Katrina


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hopeful - Not sure if you still read this thread but Happy Belated Birthday for yesterday !!!!

     

Pri..xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

So sorry me again !

 has arrived !!  Just thought I would share it with you !!  
Start injecting on Thursday...

Must be the dance Katrina - thanks


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi ladies, hope all is well?

Been catching up on the latest news on the thread. Big congrats for Liz, well done and good luck for the next few months.   

Me, i'm just waiting for the   to arrive. Should be this weekend coming. Been getting cramps, so i know she is on her way. I'm having a go at Reflexology to boost my fertility and balance my hormones, and also make me more relaxed about treatment. Had the first session today and having another on Saturday. It's been a while since i've been relaxed like i was this morning. Thinking back on the past two treatments, i think i've been too tense. Need to chill.

Good luck to everyone whatever stage you are at. Think    

Love mouse x


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Glad the   turned up Pri - shouldn't fall over easter now should it

Jan xxx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hello folks,
My, it's been busy on the thread! 

Katrinar - I'm on strike today too. I've been standing on a freezing cold picket line since 8.15 this morning than marched through Nottingham. Still, all in a good cause and I got some fresh air and excercise too! Good luck for basting tomorrow, hun.    

Misky - hope ur OK  

Sarah - so sorry AF   arrived. Hope the appointment next month makes you feel more positive.  

Froglet - sorry to hear about your BFN. What a   Hope ur OK.  

Clarebabes - I hope you still managed to enjoy Eurodisney even though   arrived. Must have been har, hun.  

Pri - was just about to say hope the   arrives soon but hurrah! You can get going now!

Corrina - just read your other post about your BFN. Hope you are alright - sounds like you've had a stressful time of things.  

 to all the 2WWaiters - hope you're all staying sane.

Hi to Jan, Tessa, Tracey, Kizzy, Lu, Britta, Amee, Mouse .... so sorry, must have left loads of people off.

I started jabbing yesterday so am getting a bit nervous now.

Kitty x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Afternoon ladies  

Pri -   so the   has arrived, good luck with injecting, you must be looking forward to your mum & dad coming home   

Mouse14 - i too was thinking of reflexology how was it?  

Jan - Friday will soon be here, how u doing ?

hi also to Britta, Chickadee, Misky and any other ladies i have forgot 


Tracey


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey girlies, 

What crap weather we are having here! Hope some of you have got sun 

Sarah, froglet and clare, sorry about the  s. Sucks big time!  

Katrina lots of luck for tomoro honey 

Jan, I'm doing ok on the 2ww - not long for you now...are you still being strong? Hope so lol

Pri, glad the witch turned up for you, at least you can get on with injections now 

Lu   and    for tomoro - will be thinking of you sweetie 

Kitty how are you getting on?

Mouse hope AF turns up soon!

Big   to everyone else

J x


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

Pri, glad your AF arrived, its great to get on with it all now.

Mouse, I hope your AF arrives soon. I was having reflexology too, so I reckon its a good thing!

Clare, sorry to hear that your AF arrived, I hope you had a good trip.

Jan, how are you, when do you test?

Misky, hope your ok, thinking of you hunny.

Corrina, I just posted you a message on the other thread, hope your ok  

Lu, I have sent you a PM sweetie.

Sorry to hear about your BFN Froglet  

Hi Kizzy  

Katrina & Kitty, I hope your strike gets you want you want - go girls!

Good luck to everybody else at whatever stage your at. I hope all the 2ww's aren't going too  

Not much has changed here. I am still bleeding  . I tested again today, still BFP. I have a scan booked for Monday lunchtime, so we can see whats going on. We are being very realistic about it all, probably helps that for the last two weeks we thought it was a BFN anyway. So not a lot I can do now, I'm just trying not to over do it.

Liz
x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Thank you all... No it wont fall over Easter, luckily !!


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Tcardy - Reflexology was great.  The lady picked out the things that have been problems. She is very good. She told me that she has helped 3 ladies doing IVF conceive, which is excellent!  It was lovely, a whole hour of relaxation!!!

Anyone else have positive reactions with reflexology?

Love Mouse x


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi Ladies, hope everyone is well. what a gloomy horrible day, where is the sunshine....? 
Thankyou for those who gave me a follie dance, hope it works!! 
Tracey... i have hospital again on Thursday (day 13) so i will hopefully know more then, . Hope you are ok.
Sorry to Sarah & Froglet on your -tives, good luck for next time xx 
Hope AF didn't totally ruin your trip Clare,
Katrina Good Luck for 2Moro chick, hope all goes well!
Pri, glad AF came so you can get started again!
Magpie, Good Luck for your scan on Monday try be positive!  
*HELLO* to everyone else,  hope all you 2ww are OK and not going insane!! This is my first go at trying to individually name people so just doing a few at a time so not to totally mess it up!! Hope i havent mixed anyone up, so sorry if i have!! 
Talk soon,
Love and Luck,
Britta xxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi ya I am back, went to Ikea for a wander was packed, think it is because the prinary schools are off because of the strike people dont know what to do with the kids, take them to Ikea  , bought lots of nice candles as usual, but relaxing. for basting tomorrow.

Just wanted to ask did anyone else feel sicky after the pregnyl injection?

Mouse I had accupuncture a couple of weeks ago and he did abit of reflexology on me, my uterus and ovaries, which was abit sore, but the accupuncture was great, very relaxing and my AF showed up on day 29 and mine has been 6-8 weeks appart recently.  I was going to to do more but boiler broke down twice so needed the money.  I would definatety do it again.

Liz sending you lots of   , hope your scan goes well honey.

Katrina


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hiya everyone!

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS TO LIZ (AND DH!)     

Thats absolutely fantastic news!  
We wish you both all the luck in the world for your scan on Monday
       

Good Luck and chin's up! to everyone else (to many names to remember just now because I'm new  )

I've just come back from hospital, IUI consultation, having just been briefed on whats in store over next coming months......jeez its a lot to take in, my wee head is spinning   Got givin Clomid to take on day 2 (until 6) and then will get injections to take from day 5 onwards (Nurse never gave injection stuff just now will give it later).  I'm on day 27 of cycle just now (usually vary between 28 and 31 days) so it doesn't look likely that we will start our treatment this month (because of Easter hols.) So we will need to wait until next month to start.  

Luv and luck to everyone  
Sweet Pea xxx


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi everyone

Sweet Pea - you and I are almost at the same stage...

We went to our appointments today and the consultant told us all about the treatment, but I already knew most of it due to this fantastic site.

As the previous consultant had said that we would have to wait 6 months, I asked the new lady how long and she said we were on top of the list as our PCT still had funds available.  My DH and I couldn't believe it  

We had blood test taken and some forms to drop off at our local GP (all the formalities) and she said we should call back in 2 weeks to find out the results and then we can proceed with our treatment.    We are so excited now, can't believe its happened so quickly.

I'm on day 16 at the moment so I've worked out that treatment probably won't start til the 1st week in May.  But I don't mind really cos we've got a lot on in April - our party on the 8th  

One small thing - I was planning to go to South Africa in December for a month, and should the treatment work, I won't be able to go, but not really bothered.  Some things in life are more important.

So it looks like I will be basted sometime mid May    YIPEE!

Sorry this has been a me post - I'm just so excited.

Cathy


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi ladies

Froglet - aww hun sorry about the news   YES YOU HAVE PERMISSION TO OPEN THE BISCUIT TIN NOW BE A DEVIL YOU DESERVE IT I would send a cuddle picture but my smileys are playing up so a   will hve to do... - hang in there.

Sarah and Clare    for you too - keep looking forward if you can 9easier said than done i know)

Hi to everyone else!   

warning - me stuff - clinic phoned this afternoon to say they were recommending we go for ICSI instead of IVF - EEK!  Just had the IVF thing sorted in my head, now its all changed - well a little bit anyway!  Also, they suggested we wait another month to get an updated FSH blood result so they can work out what dosage of buserelin to give me - i thought we were all set to go and now i'm all of a fluster again.    Still, at least i get another month to get over the lap cos  still a bit tender in places..TMI!!

xxx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi Cathy thats great news for you both, shame about your trip though!

Looks like your right we might be going through all this at the same time...its quite nerve racking and exciting isn't it?  I said to DH today that I cant believe that this is all happening.  That hopefully, soon...all fingers and toes crossed now   .... we might actually have our dream come true.  

 wishes to you for the next coming weeks

Sweet pea xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning girls   

Britta - good luck for hospital thursday, will be thinking of you 

mouse - reflexology sounds great   will try anything if it helps 

Jan - how are you lovely?

Tessaf - least you have another month like you say to rest after lap, take care  

cathy- so glad your appointment went ok, and you will be starting this journey in May  , keep in touch, dont be sorry about being excited its fantastic newsxxx

Sweetpea- you will soon get to grips on everything, dont worry, there are lots of people on FF to support you  

hi to anyone else i have forgotton (probably missed loads, just getting to know you all) sorry 

loadsa love


tracey


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Sweet Pea

Unfortunately, if I had my appointment a week earlier we probably would have been able to start our treatment in April, but due to timing of my AF, its going to have to wait until May.  I know it will go really quickly though so I'm not too worried, just really excited.

I'm sure this will be a good year for us  

Katrina - I've also had accupuncture but it is quite expensive.  I might go again in 4 weeks or so - have to save up.
 to everyone else.  Sorry - I can't seem to keep up with everyone!

Cathy


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Morning all

Cathy - That is great news, no wonder you are so excited...     
  
Sorry me post coming up  
Remember how excited I was that my   arrived yesterday and that I start my injections tomorrow ? 
Well now there seems to be nothing there (tmi)...  I had a little show yesterday afternoon and since then absolutely nothing...     
Its just strange - When I have my AF it is really heavy from Day 1 and I am in agony - Ive been trying to get through to the clinic as I don't know if I can still go in tomorrow for my Day 3 appt ??  Im so confused - dont think I can be pg... (altho I have the sorest (.)(.) ever....)   

Pri...xx


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Pri

I've just noticed your birthday is the day before mine!!

Maybe you should try another HPT, just in case.

Cathy


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Cathy 

Are you doing anything special for your birthday ?   

I havent done a hpt yet... I just dont think I can be - (tmi coming up)...Dont really think we 'tried' last month, was just waiting for my 2nd IUI to start..(I think we  2-3 days before I was ovulating)
Hmm


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi Pri, 

Well having  2-3 days before ovulation can still mean you could be pg. I'd do a test to be on the safe side!

Liz
x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Liz

Yes I was thinking the same, just dont want to get my hopes up !  
After months and months of trying with the ovulation kit - how can it work just like that
Would be a miracle... 

I finally got a call back from the clinic - they have cancelled my appointment for 2moro now
so I just have to wait and see... She said it could just be because I may have been anxious
about tx etc...Its so frustrating... Why does nature always play with us ?


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,52999.new.html#new


----------

